

Show HN: An app for logging your meals in under 3 mins/day - petersimones
http://www.TwoGrand.com

======
jacalata
I actually started doing this last year with a blog (take picture, send to
blog) and while it did help get a handle on what I was eating (mostly stuff
like 'wow, there are really no vegetables in there') I stopped doing it after
a while - partly because it feels pretty weird and anti-social to be taking
pictures of your food when eating with other people, especially when out at a
nice restaurant, or when someone else has cooked dinner for you.

I actually just started this again the other day - I don't think the app would
make it any easier for me, but it's a nice reminder/validation of the practice
:)

~~~
petersimones
Nice that you've done this via your own methods. Per taking photos when in
social gatherings, we offer the ability to skip the photo when you'd rather
not interrupt your conversation. That said, the Instagram-ization of
everything has made photos at dinner more socially acceptable IMO.

The ability to follow people at your goal weight and/or people who stick to a
routine that intrigues you is something incremental to the personal blog
approach. Regardless, you should check out TwoGrand. Would appreciate any
thoughts/suggestions.

------
pmtarantino
I just found the "under 3min/day" really appealing. It doesn't matter what it
is, if it is under 3min/day (or something like that), I am curious to check
it.

I think it is a good idea if you sell your service/startup/website with
something like that: "Do X in under Y"

~~~
petersimones
Thanks for the feedback. I agree with your point. In the current health
landscape, there's a void of apps that allow you to track your meals quickly.
TwoGrand fills that void.

